

A Radical Plan for Helping Poor Countries: Charter Cities - breck
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/09/06/city_of_dreams_a_radical_plan_for_helping_poor_countries/?page=full

======
cousin_it
A critique of Romer's proposal: [http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2009/08/from-cr...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2009/08/from-cromer-to-romer-and-back-again.html)

~~~
drats
I am not going to read thousands upon thousands of words containing constant
use of the n-word, extreme arrogance and purple prose.

~~~
cousin_it
I hereby classify your comment as DH2:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

~~~
drats
But the article is at -1 on such a scale, so I am a few steps ahead. You can't
just "win" by bludgeoning your opponents with thousands of poorly written
words. Some things do need to be laughed at and ignored.

